# MELBOURNE | Queens Place Towers | 251m | 823ft | 79 fl | 250m | 820ft | 79 fl | U/C



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

This northern cluster is going to look amazing when all these towers are complete! Can imagine some great views from the QV market.


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

Crossquoting from the main thread, Redden took a few shots of the model in the not-quite-yet finished display office.


redden said:


> Display suite not open, but took shots of huge model.
> 
> 
> img hosting
> ...


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

159293313


----------



## PaPa Riddlz (May 6, 2013)




----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well this hasn't been updated in ages...demolition is underway. 

28 November:



redden said:


>


----------



## pdoff (Mar 22, 2016)

19 February:



redden said:


>


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-07-15 by redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-08-14 by lozza


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

xpost



worzil said:


>


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2018-11-25 by redden


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update



redden said:


> It's exciting to see the pace picking up. The eastern core will be at street level by early next year at this rate, and it's good to see a floor plate being formed at that end too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-02-17 by redden


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*23/03*










Posted by Redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-04-07 by redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-03 by redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-06-04 by redden


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-08-01 by Decatur


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

There's no stopping the Melbourne skyline.


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

--


redden said:


> As Greenguy said, this is really starting to bulk up. Went up to the top floor of the car park and could see a hive of activity. I'm travelling from tomorrow, and will be back in the first week of October, by which time, it should be well above the car park.


----------



## Melbourneguy (Jun 19, 2004)




----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

PaPa Riddlz said:


>


There's no stopping Melbourne.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-22 by redden


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by somethinglikethat


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

^^

wow - glass already!


----------



## redden (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## perthect (Jun 18, 2019)

Meanwhile in Perth the tallest building U/C has 8 floors. LOL


----------



## ENJINEER (May 18, 2007)

11 jan. 2020


----------



## aflmaster2020 (Apr 3, 2020)

perthect said:


> Meanwhile in Perth the tallest building U/C has 8 floors. LOL


whats the building called please


----------



## YaelSD (Dec 13, 2016)

wow! amazing towers! Melbourne showing not slowing down any time soon!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-10 by Sydney Struwig


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 19

Melbourne Skyline from QV Market by 2020_Travel, trên Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-26 by redden


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 31


A Becket Street by Ian Hill, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 5:*
After The Storm by Peter, on Flickr

Close up


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 19

Melbourne above ground by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 24

The Corner of Melbourne Queen Victoria Market by Andrew Ho, trên Flickr

LAOWA 12mm,The Corner of Melbourne Queen Victoria Market by Andrew Ho, trên Flickr


----------



## God.Comrade (Nov 11, 2020)

I can't find the difference, the South Tower is 251 meters high and is under construction? 
Or is it the North Tower that is 251 meters high and is under construction?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 18:*
Maribyrnong River and Melbourne skyline by Kathryn Lucas-Healey, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-03-27 by redden


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 28:*








A Different Perspective by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/1

Melbourne at Sunrise by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photo by @redden


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Melbourne 100M UP by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/22

624M-623M-513M-514M by A66 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Apr 27

Night shot from QVM by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 26:*








Reverse sunset of the city buildings! by Jenny Shui on 500px.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-22 by redden


----------



## mw123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Photos by @redden


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 26

Marvel Stadium and Melbourne skyline by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Waowwww.NOICE!🌈💎🌈👍✌🤙👌👌!=^


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 27


A Melbourne Winter 2 by Ian Hill, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/8 

2021-07-08_04-35-09 by A66 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-18 by Mischk


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A sales pitch video from Ainsworth Property :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/24

CityScape Melbourne from Bulla.. by Mag, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A-brain said:


> All lit up for the first time …
> 
> 
> 
> ...














Drunkill said:


> by babyplatypussy on reddit


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

mic said:


> *Queens Place 251m 79L today 14.09.2021*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

The 250 m tower is completed

The 251 m tower is proposed

2021-11-05 by mic


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-11-26 by mic


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A property agent showing unit 3011 - check out the skyline view :


----------

